# Whole Hog looking for a stainless steel mesh to hold it all together?



## stevebell (Jul 10, 2015)

I did a whole hog last year and am planning another one this year.  I had a problem with the rear half seperating from the front under the rotisserie action with about an hour to go.  I have watched videos and seen a Philipino style hog roast where they wrap the whole hog in what looks like galvanized construction mesh/chicken wire.

I know galvanizied is a no no but has anyone sourced a stainless mesh? Or could i get a non glavanized chicken wire to prevent this from happening to me?


----------



## okie362 (Jul 10, 2015)

If you can find non-galvanized chicken wire that would likely be the best since it's a single use item most likely.  I have seen many wrapped in regular chicken wire though and have never heard of anyone getting sick.


----------



## stevebell (Jul 10, 2015)

How can I tell if the chicken wire is non galvanized?  It all seems to have that shiny galvanized coating?


----------



## ak1 (Jul 10, 2015)

Regular chicken wire will not be an issue. Temps are not high enough to melt the zinc coating. Unless you're cooking at 787.15 degrees Fahrenheit. Or if you are using some acidic sauce on the pig, then the acid could react with the zinc.


----------



## eman (Jul 10, 2015)

What ak said. we wire them w/ galvanized chicken wire to a galvanized chain link fence gate to spin over an open fire.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 10, 2015)

We always used chicken wire for pigs and hog wire for hogs Hog rings and pliers make it a lot easier too, btw.. It doesn't have to be tight just secure. If the hog starts falling apart its time to end the cooking anyway.


----------

